# Question on helmuts for trail riding ...



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

What is your favorite helmut? Hubby needs to get one , and he keeps putting off ordering one. Dont need some fancy design , just one that is made well, has enough vents to keep it cool so his wont cook. :lol: He is not gonna go out on the trail until his head gets covered, when he comes off , he always hits head. Last time the horse spooked but the saddle slipped , hard to keep a saddle on the mare she is part draft and really round . :mrgreen:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tipperary Sportage. Light, cool, has the right safety ratings, and is less than $100. Since your hubby falls off a lot, you might want to get more than one!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I second the Tipperary! I think I have a Sportage as well. 
Had a Troxel, man it is a box on my head in comparison! Tipperary is very cool/vented as well!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

The most important thing is that it is the right shape and size, so it will be comfortable, and he will actually wear it! Look for something with a lot of vents.

The Tipperary Sportage is great, lots of vents, lightweight, comfy. I had the old style and loved it. The new style isn't the right shape for my head, so it wasn't comfortable. I got the Ovation Protégé, which looks a lot like the Tipperary, and it is working well for me. It is also about $20 less expensive, and has the adjustable fit dial.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband has this one, he has a large head and it fits, has the dial at the back. I had one as well, ultra light weight, extremely cool & comfortable and very reasonably priced to boot! 
Equi Lite Dial Fit System Helmet | KV Supply


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been happy with the Tipperary Sportage here in southern Arizona. I haven't tried others, so I cannot compare...male models, eat your hearts out!








​


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i have an International. love it. i had a hard time finding helmets to fit my forehead, many different brands seemed to 'smoosh' me in the forehead region and were very uncomfortable to just try on. the International seems to have more forehead room.

this is the one i have, got the pretty blue colour: http://www.freedomrider.com/Riding-...ational-Equi-Lite-Fashion-Colors.html#04-0422

edit - i didn't buy it from that site, it's just the only link i could find quickly to show you the colours available. mine was about $80, from a local store.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Look at the IRH ultra lite trail, kinda shaped like a ball cap, nice bill, no harness to make it sit up like a bobble head. No doo dad dials to break.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have him go to a store and try them on.

The biggest key to not hating the helmet is having it actually FIT. No way to know that without your DH actually plopping it on his head.

I rode in an International for a bazillion years. When it came time to replace it, they had changed their styling just a touch and I was in between sizes and couldn't make the damned thing fit well to save my life. I still have it in the hopes its going to magically fit again--I loved my first one that much. But unless its winter and I am wearing a thin cap over my hair and under the helmet, it wiggles all over the place. :lol:

I then went with a Tipperary Sportage, but agree with whoever said the newer model doesn't fit exactly like the older model (luckily for me the newer model is a better fit). But moral of the story is, put the thing on his head and let him feel it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks everyone. The only ones I have found at stores are smaller sizes and are the troxels, and today we were out and about getting feed and my bros in law made me an owl box so ,we completely forgot about the helmuts..lol
right now its to blasted hot to ride, over a 100 daytime and probably 85 at midnite.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a big head, and Troxels tend to fit me best - I don't care as much for the "old style" Troxels, with the more plastic/shiny exterior. . .they really felt like I had a bowl on my head. But now I have a Troxel Sierra and really like it. Lightweight, cool, looks good (I got the tan one - has a suede/leathery look on the exterior).

The most important thing is to just go to a tack store, with staff who understand helmet-fitting, and let them help your husband find what will work best for him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lol... he has come off a couple of times, its not like he comes off the horse all the time, its just when he does, he hits his head . Now me, I always landed on my butt , probably why i have back problems, but I rode some pretty psycho horses cause I thought they were fun !


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I just got a Tipperary Sportage 8500 and am very pleased with it. It comes with two pads for the back so you can fine tune the fit, and a helmet bag for storage. I like it because it has good ventilation, is low profile and sporty, and offers more protection down the back than the cheap schooling helmet I used to use.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I also have the Tipperary Sportage. Wish it came in other colors when I got it but it fits me well and it is comfortable.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I never ride without a helmet and a couple of years ago had a spook that ended up with the back of my helmet bashed in. The helmet saved my life. I lost 2 days of my memory and still do not know exactly what happened. I wear the Troxel Sierra and they have a cinch fit system and are very comfortable and wonderful quality. Ventilation is great. I live in Texas and spend many days riding in the heat and have not complaints about the helmet being too hot.You just have to try them on and see what you like. I


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Jolly Badger said:


> But now I have a Troxel Sierra and really like it. Lightweight, cool, looks good (I got the tan one - has a suede/leathery look on the exterior).


That's what I have. Stays pretty cool. A lot cooler than my unvented polo helmet!

But, I agree with everyone else -- He'll really have to try some on.


----------

